# Heathcliff or Garfield?



## jefu (Jan 5, 2008)

The poll of a lifetime! Vote on your favorite orange comic strip/cartoon cat! Who do you like best?



or



Vote now!


----------



## jazumin (Jan 5, 2008)

uhm. sir, ur poll is confusing. as i have voted for heathcliffe. when clearly garfield is the better cat.

i call recount.


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2008)

Garfield


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 5, 2008)

Garfield, I know who the hell he is ;D


----------



## Bree (Jan 5, 2008)

I voted Garfield


----------



## Gouged (Jan 5, 2008)

Garfield: All the way!


----------



## jefu (Jan 5, 2008)

@Gouged:  TRAITTOORR! 

Just kidding! Everyone seems to like Garfield more. It's probably because of those movies, and lack of Heathcliff cartoons since the 90's. xD


----------



## jazumin (Jan 5, 2008)

HEATHCLIFFE SUCKS!!!!


and so does his momma.


----------



## jefu (Jan 5, 2008)

jazumin said:


> HEATHCLIFFE SUCKS!!!!
> 
> 
> and so does his momma.



Then I guess I'm gunna have t' sellit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2008)

garfield .....i never even heard of the second one


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 5, 2008)

Garfield, he got a CG counterpart. .
Hm, "GAR" is in his name. heh


----------



## Jeff (Jan 5, 2008)

I liked Garfield since I was in 3rd or 4th grade.  Can't beat him.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 5, 2008)

I like Garfield as a comic strip, but I like Heathcliff for its awesome 80s opening theme.  Plus, I was a big fan of vehicles transforming and those cats in the opening had an awesome car.  Just like Inspector Gadget's car.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=5u0OmU6cXX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jefu (Jan 6, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> I like Garfield as a comic strip, but I like Heathcliff for its awesome 80s opening theme.  Plus, I was a big fan of vehicles transforming and those cats in the opening had an awesome car.  Just like Inspector Gadget's car.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=5u0OmU6cXX4[/YOUTUBE]



THANK YOU for rockin' hardcore. Heathcliff's 80's opening theme is probably my favorite opener ever. And the Caddalac Cats were awesome too, with their crazy transforming car. Keep and eye out in that opener for a gigantic Cats Head Balloon, predating Team Rocket's Meowth balloon by like 15 years. Awesome.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 6, 2008)

Comic wise Garfield is better, but cartoon wise Heathcliff takes it.  Hard to say here.  I'll just vote Garfield since he's more well known.


----------



## YamiHikari (Jan 6, 2008)

Garfield.  But only cause I love lasagna.


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2008)

the one in the orange


----------



## jefu (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave said:


> the one in the orange



I c wut u did thar.


----------



## Zapdos (Jan 6, 2008)

What kinda name is Heathcliff?
Garfield FTW Old school Garfield cartoon pwnz.


----------



## maStneliS (Jan 6, 2008)

Garfield FTW, I don't even know who Heathcliff is lol


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 6, 2008)

Garfield, cuz he's GAR.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2008)

I remember watching Heathcliff when I was a kid. The best cartoon cat in existence, hands down.

Garfield can go suck a lemon.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 6, 2008)

*Garfield*, no question.


----------



## Slips (Jan 6, 2008)

Garfield with ease. Tis insulting putting him up vs this pretender


----------



## jefu (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a btw:  As stated by Garfield's creator himself, Heathcliff predated Garfield by quite a while. So if anyone is the pretender, it's Garfield. Look it up. 

But, it's pretty obvious who people like better. xD


----------



## playson (Jan 6, 2008)

Garfield wins  Heathcliff is a pimp tho


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 6, 2008)

Garfield loses for having a gay ass creator who doesn't even fucking draw the damn comics anymore.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 6, 2008)

They're both amazing


----------



## Zevin64 (Jan 6, 2008)

What a travesty. Never liked the unfunny Garfield comic, or show. Garfield sucks.

Healthcliff was gangster.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a Heathcliff movie i used to watch over and over again as a kid so he wins.

Sure the Omnipotent Bill Murray may be the voice of Garfield but that can only do so much


----------

